# NOTICE REGARDING GUEST POSTING



## MrFSS (May 20, 2015)

*Effective immediately, Guest posting will be limited to this forum. *

*Guests will be permitted to pose questions regarding Amtrak Travel and Amtrak Guest Rewards. *

*We encourage members to visit this forum regularly to provide answers. *

*Members should continue to pose questions in the member-only forums, as they have in the past. This change only applies to guest posting. *

*This new forum is designed to provide a mechanism for a the new or casual Amtrak traveler to ask questions and receive answers from our members, many of whom are seasoned travelers, without the need to register as a member.*

*Guests who previously contributed to discussions are encouraged to become members to continue posting in other forums. *

*As many of you know, most discussion boards do not permit guest posting at all, but we feel guests may benefit from the wealth of information on this site and will permit guests to ask questions of our members.*


----------

